# Feeling alone with IBS?



## HF2011 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey everyone Im 17 and have IBS...I was wondering if anyone else kind of feels alone with IBS? I feel like when I tell people what I have they think its no big deal and say oh theyve had that too. But they havent, they dont go through the pain and suffering..can anyone else relate to this?


----------



## mania (Jul 29, 2010)

i definitely understand what you mean. people dont realise its something that we suffer from and have to manage every single day, its not just a sore stomach and a couple of days off school. youre definitely not alone in your symptoms and a lot of people feel that way.


----------



## Hilly1981 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ye I feel like that. The amount of times ive explained what its like to my friends it feels like i'm talking to a brick wall. If I have to let them down on something we where going to do there have a moan and it makes me feel twice as bad.


----------



## HF2011 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hilly1981 said:


> Ye I feel like that. The amount of times ive explained what its like to my friends it feels like i'm talking to a brick wall. If I have to let them down on something we where going to do there have a moan and it makes me feel twice as bad.


Oh I know! And in school trying to explain why Ive been missing days or had to leave to my teachers seems embarresing and its uncomfortable for me! My friends try and listen but I know they dont really understand..that why Im glad there are people like you I can relate too


----------



## daedsiluap (Sep 7, 2009)

I give you guys props for even telling your friends what you have. I'm 16 years old and have IBS-D. I've told like three people what really happens to me. The rest I just say that I throw up. It's hard not to feel alone. My friends have stopped inviting me places because I keep having to cancel because I'm sick. I'm scared to leave the house, and I'm scared to have people come over. People just kind of forget about me.The people I have told really don't understand. Yea, everyone gets the runs once in awhile, but they usually only get it once or they take some immodium and the problem is solved. It's not like that for us. It's not only the spicy tacos that make us sick. It's everything. On top of getting sick, we have the paranoia, the humiliation, and lack of understanding from everyone. Like they have any idea what it's like to get sick in a high school bathroom and be ridiculed by the people there.


----------

